# Leica M3 Recovering kit



## orlovphoto (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place that has the best leather kits to recover one of these? The old rubber it chipping off totally... I found this place but can't seem to find a texture that's close to the original. Cameraleather Materials & Colors

Help?


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2010)

orlovphoto said:


> Does anyone know of a place that has the best leather kits to recover one of these? The old rubber it chipping off totally... I found this place but can't seem to find a texture that's close to the original. Cameraleather Materials & Colors
> 
> Help?



Cameraleather is a first rate shop that has become popular with the leica crowd.   Many Digital M users will recover just because they like the feel of some of their fine material.  You should have no worry.

Unfortunately, you will not find an exact duplicate of the vulcanite of the original.  I don't even think it is available from Leica directly.  Many user Leica bodies have been covered with their griptec material.  The synthetic material is more durable and gives a substantial secured feel.  For an alternative, more classic look, they have a leather material that is very similar to the M7 and M6.   Previous owner to mine used that material and I have been happy even though he didn't redo the back film hatch... grr.  I've been meaning to redo that someday as You do see a difference between the releathered and oriental vulcanite.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

usayit said:


> orlovphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a place that has the best leather kits to recover one of these? The old rubber it chipping off totally... I found this place but can't seem to find a texture that's close to the original. Cameraleather Materials & Colors
> ...



What usayit means is that when you hear the price at the "frost rate shop", your hand will freeze as it reaches for your wallet!!! Anyway...doesn't that red lizzard skin look sexy? Wouldn't an M3 tricked out in bright, red lizzard hide turn heads with the ladies? it would give off the following message: "I'm a playa' , biatches! Yeah, baby, look-a-mee! Don't hate a playa'..."


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2010)

lol...  good timing derrel

darn ipad autocorrection.....  just disabled it.


darn again oriental was suppose to be original


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

I couldn't resist,man!

What would an M3 tricked out in brown lizzard say? What kind of statement would that make?


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2010)

You should have seen their selection several years ago... man was it neat.

Ive always wanted to take one of my old spotmatics and recover it in zebra....  that screams look at me.  I just purchased a black body Leica M.   I have been so tempted to send it in to be recovered.  I am divided between black and white cobra, red snake, or be a bit more subtle with mahogany.  eh... probably just leave it alone...

   look at me....   ive got cobra skinned camera to match my boots!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

This outfit has some M3 recovering kits...not sure if they are of the same quality as those sold by cameraleather though...

Aki-Asahi Camera Coverings


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll probably go with the black - but having a hard time deciding which one is closest to original. The restoration black shown on the M8? I'll probably order this week. 

BTW - any of you kind folks know why the camera that I have might not be re-setting to 0 when I put the new roll in? At what point is it going to snap back? Right now it's on 40...


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2010)

orlovphoto said:


> BTW - any of you kind folks know why the camera that I have might not be re-setting to 0 when I put the new roll in? At what point is it going to snap back? Right now it's on 40...



The counter should automatically reset when you remove the spool.

If not, shine a light and peer up inside the spool area and see if something 
(film chip,etc) is lodged up in there.


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2010)

orlovphoto said:


> I'll probably go with the black - but having a hard time deciding which one is closest to original. The restoration black shown on the M8? I'll probably order this week.



My opinion is that the restoration black has a embossed grain that is too fine....  kinda reminds me of the material used on the original M8 and the curremt grey paint M9.  The levant black seems closer to the original.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2010)

I used cameraleather.com for an M3 re-covering kit. Worked beautifully.


----------

